# Gator Quota Hunt Drawing



## Toxic (Aug 1, 2010)

Good luck everyone, its drawing time. We know everyone one  will not get one this year, but there is always next year


----------



## work2play (Aug 2, 2010)

yeah with 4 priorities i hope so but it seems far fetched


----------



## donald-f (Aug 3, 2010)

when will the lucky ones be posted?


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Aug 3, 2010)

It states the they will be posted 3 business days after 7/31.. not sure if that is end of day Wednesday or some time Thursday


----------



## ben300win (Aug 3, 2010)

Been checking every couple hours to see if they posted yet. First gator hunt and I am excited! Not yet though.


----------



## Toxic (Aug 3, 2010)

still nothing, 3 priorities here, hoping for the best. They seem to be dragging it on and on, so it seems


----------



## t.woods035 (Aug 4, 2010)

2 for me


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, its been 3 business days  and still nothing....


----------



## tsknmcn (Aug 4, 2010)

Hunter-Steve said:


> Well, its been 3 business days and still nothing....


 
Doesn't shock me.  I did a password request on my account so I could sign up for the hunt and it took 7 days to get it.


----------



## Toxic (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, they are past due again. hopefully they can get it done shortly


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 4, 2010)

I called today and they said would probly be Friday the 6th  b4 all were complete and posted, but who knows 4 sure.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 4, 2010)

SURE DO WISH I COULD MISS DEADLINES AT WORK LIKE THESE FOLKS AT DNR DO


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Aug 4, 2010)

I doubt I'll get picked, but I hope so!


----------



## schreck_1 (Aug 5, 2010)

"The selection process for the 2010 alligator quota hunts will be complete within three business days after the application deadline of July 31, 2010."

From DNR's website.  I'm am so darn sick of a person's or in this case an organization's word not meaning a darn thing anymore.  Folks need to be held accountable for their actions and if you do wrong you should get punched in the teeth.


----------



## sixgunner (Aug 5, 2010)

*gator draw*

How do they expect people to be able to make plans. If they dont have the drawing until 1 month before the hunt, then they take another week to post results. Must be nice to be a Ga. state employee and take your time. I agree that somebody needs to be held accountable. If its computer generated they should be able to print it within a few hours. Oh well.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 5, 2010)

schreck_1 said:


> "The selection process for the 2010 alligator quota hunts will be complete within three business days after the application deadline of July 31, 2010."
> 
> From DNR's website.  I'm am so darn sick of a person's or in this case an organization's word not meaning a darn thing anymore.  Folks need to be held accountable for their actions and if you do wrong you should get punched in the teeth.



So I guess you've been 100% punctual for everything in your entire life?  Before you go punching anybody in the teeth you might want to know that there is an issue with the database that runs the selection.  This is not someone being lazy or not caring, there is simply an issue that has to be resolved.  They have about as much control over these things as you have on when you get a flat tire.


----------



## JBowers (Aug 5, 2010)

Folks,

Technically 3 days was yesterday!  However, that is beside the point.  Please allow me to update you all on the status.

We attempted to run the selection process first thing Monday morning.  The process failed to complete as a result of some, yet undetermined, technical issue.  We have an IT Applications team trying to isolate the issue that caused the program to error out.  Once that issue is resolved and tests indicate the program will run properly then we will run the selection process.  This team has been working on this since Monday afternoon.

No one is more disappointed in this inconvenient delay more than we are and we are doing the best we can to correct it.  Your patience and understanding is greatly appreciated.

John


----------



## erniesp (Aug 5, 2010)

They are up .... I am in Zone 2


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks JBowers, we appreciate your efforts!!!


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Aug 5, 2010)

Yep... I now have a new Priority point .... Maybe next year


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 5, 2010)

what a bunch of   bull ,      3 points and still no draw, oh well  maybe next yr.  Does GA  not draw  reserves like Bama  does.


----------



## mallardk (Aug 5, 2010)

*Im in*

Got picked Zone 4, anyone hunted this zone, have several friends in Lanier County and where i will focus, but if someone knows of a big one laid up , let me know.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Aug 5, 2010)

I hunted zone 4 3 years ago the first time i got drawn.  Several good places.  I did not get drawn this year so the one i got staked out (13+) gonna have to wait one more year.  A couple of people that i have taken to see him want me to get him just to see just how big he actually is.  He is staying in a pond by an old hog hunting operation and he doesn't have all his teeth.  We are pretty sure he going to push records.  The guy that owns the Pond he is in told me that he won't let anyone else get him except me when i get drawn for my next permit unless i let someone get him so i just hope he sticks around at least 1 more year till i have another chance to get drawn (he's made it for 2 years so far since i found out about him)


----------



## JBowers (Aug 5, 2010)

The IT issues were resolved and the results have been posted to the web.  You can either check your account to see whether or not your application was successful or you can go here: http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/content/displayquotahunt.asp?HuntType=Gator

I am sorry we were 1/2 day past our deadline goal of 3 business days in getting this complete.  However, we have little control over IT issues associated with the program.  Our IT Applications team must deal with a variety of issues for several Divisions every day and they did a commendable job diagnosing and resolving this issue.

Thank you for your patience during this trying time for you, the customer, and our staff.

John


----------



## JBowers (Aug 5, 2010)

A total of 6,522 individuals applied for the alligator quota hunts this year.  This represents a 9.1% increase over last year.

The odds of getting drawn depend on what zone you apply for, the number of preference points you apply to your application, the number of other applicants that apply for the same zone, and the number of preference points those applicants apply to their application.


----------



## xs5875 (Aug 5, 2010)

No draw..oh well. Got a point though!


----------



## holton27596 (Aug 5, 2010)

No draw, but did not expect to as I got to go last year.


----------



## General Lee (Aug 5, 2010)

I got picked for Zone 9.Now I gotta find a boat.............


----------



## scout8140 (Aug 5, 2010)

Jst got the email and I'm a no go this year.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 5, 2010)

Anybody get  zone 1, if  so  how  many points  did u have, Thanks..


----------



## Peyton4106 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Zone 2*

Lake seminole here I come!


----------



## BBcalls (Aug 5, 2010)

zone 6 , should be fun


----------



## tsknmcn (Aug 5, 2010)

No go for me.  I had 1 point.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 5, 2010)

I've just been building points every year.  I select "no selection" and I figure I'll use all my points in a year or two when I get around to doing some gator hunting and get the best possible draw.  

Kids are too small and I live too far away from gators to do it right now.  But I'll have the points when I need them!


----------



## GA HOUNDHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

Im in, Finally  Zone 8 , just need a guide!  PM with any info. It only took 5 years.


----------



## REDNECK1 (Aug 5, 2010)

Anyone who gets drawed for zone 1 and needs a guide with all the equipment Pm me and we can go further into details and cost gas money for the boat and dinner is all a tip would be your choice otherwise I enjoy the hunt and I do know where the big ones are if you choose to tangle with him. Thanks


----------



## schreck_1 (Aug 5, 2010)

C.Killmaster said:


> So I guess you've been 100% punctual for everything in your entire life?  Before you go punching anybody in the teeth you might want to know that there is an issue with the database that runs the selection.  This is not someone being lazy or not caring, there is simply an issue that has to be resolved.  They have about as much control over these things as you have on when you get a flat tire.



I've not been 100% punctual, nor did I mean to be singling out WRD or any particular employee with my comments. I do always try to keep my word and when circumstances prevent me from keeping my word I do my best to explain the situation to others I may be affecting. Mr. Bowers did a fine and very polite job of doing just that in his posts. 

Although the tardiness of the quota hunt selections spurred it, my comments about being held accountable and punching in the teeth are primarily due to my disappointments with what our society has come to tolerate and even expect. Sorry I offended you CK, but I am not sorry about my comments.


----------



## JTMontana (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm in on zone 9!!!


----------



## Dep6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Good luck to those that got drawn, if you need help or suggestions or equipment, send me a PM and be glad to help you.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 5, 2010)

Zone 5 for me hope to find a decent one


----------



## jesuslives31548 (Aug 5, 2010)

*picked for zone 6*

I was selected and my 15 year old son was selected. Its strange I only had two points, I was drawn the first year, wife the second year then my daughter now my son and me again. That will put my wife back on high priority again next year. Guess it's the luck of the draw. We have plenty of big gators here. Can hunt both saltwater and fresh. We live on the Stmarys river so it's right at home.


----------



## arrow2 (Aug 5, 2010)

I got one for Zone 2, this ones for wife, back after some more.  Goin' for the bigon' this year. Had him pegged from several years. He better look out here we come . Everyone hope you have a safe a successful hunt. Oh ya got 8 more to go with that one.


----------



## O-Country (Aug 5, 2010)

I got zone 2.


----------



## ben300win (Aug 5, 2010)

Had 2 points and did not get drawn for zone 9. That was supposed to be about a 75% chance of getting drawn. Oh well. Gives me more time to shoot that big buck around here.


----------



## Wahoo (Aug 5, 2010)

*zone 4*

Got picked for zone 4. If anyone knows the area and didn't get picked. I am looking for a guide. We can work something out.


----------



## sixgunner (Aug 5, 2010)

*gator zone 6*

Anyone able to help in zone 6? Know of any guides in this area? BTW had 2 points. Thanks


----------



## blake2182 (Aug 5, 2010)

I got zone 4.  has any one hunted this spot before and if so what are my options for public land?


----------



## medic136 (Aug 5, 2010)

Me and the wife both got drawn for Zone 4, thats 2 tags. I only want 1 Gator. If someone is welling to help us out with a good gator , we can help them out with a tag.


----------



## t.woods035 (Aug 5, 2010)

I selected all 3 zoe 1 with 2 points and rejected


----------



## Toxic (Aug 5, 2010)

turned down for zone 1 with 3 priorities, guess they can't deny me next year with 4, would like to add that wife now has 3 priorities since she was turned down also. So I guess thats going to be either 2 gators next year or 2 over the next 2 years


----------



## cmoore16 (Aug 5, 2010)

*zone 5*

got picked for zone 5  after applying for 4 years


----------



## JBowers (Aug 5, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Anybody get zone 1, if so how many points did u have, Thanks..


 
There were 4 applicants that put in for zone 1 with a priority of 4 and all 6 were selected.  There were 93 applicants with a priority of 3, which were competing for the remaining 59 slots.  Thus, there were 34 unfortunate applicants with a priority of 3 that did not get selected.  Better luck next time!

This also means that the possibility exists next year for those 34 zone 1 applicants to put in for zone 1 and they will have a priority of 4, which means the concomitant possibility of lower odds for those who put in with a 3 for zone 1 next year.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 5, 2010)

ZONE 6 AGAIN FOR GEORGIA AND ST JOHNS COUNTY IN FLORIDA IN A COUPLE WEEKS


----------



## cmoore16 (Aug 5, 2010)

*zone 3 and 6*

uncle and his daughter got selected  for zone 6 and 3


----------



## alpha_maxin_it_out (Aug 5, 2010)

I got yet another priority point.  Tryin to stay patient.  Get to focus on my deer huntin i guess.  I am ready for my chance.  Good luck to all who were selected!! Everyone be safe and kill your own trophy!


----------



## HARLEY (Aug 6, 2010)

i got picked for zone 2


----------



## vcd1363 (Aug 6, 2010)

Zone 8 with Jack Douglas lined up for the 1st day of the season to guide me!!


----------



## mshipman (Aug 6, 2010)

got my tag zone 5 yehaw


----------



## Toxic (Aug 8, 2010)

JBowers said:


> There were 4 applicants that put in for zone 1 with a priority of 4 and all 6 were selected.  There were 93 applicants with a priority of 3, which were competing for the remaining 59 slots.  Thus, there were 34 unfortunate applicants with a priority of 3 that did not get selected.  Better luck next time!
> 
> This also means that the possibility exists next year for those 34 zone 1 applicants to put in for zone 1 and they will have a priority of 4, which means the concomitant possibility of lower odds for those who put in with a 3 for zone 1 next year.



I see a huge number of 4 priority point tags in zone one next year, including mine


----------



## flint buck (Aug 9, 2010)

*got picked*

zone 3


----------



## Michael (Aug 10, 2010)

General Lee said:


> I got picked for Zone 9.Now I gotta find a boat.............





GA HOUNDHUNTER said:


> Im in, Finally  Zone 8 , just need a guide!  PM with any info. It only took 5 years.





JTMontana said:


> I'm in on zone 9!!!



I'll be glad to guide on the Savannah River again this year.


----------



## Grimes25 (Aug 12, 2010)

I was one of the lucky ones with 3 points and got zone #1- thaks John for explanation.  Now I have no idea what to do.  I got a great boat setup just need to figure cheapest way to setup my bow. Can't wait.


----------



## g24dawggone (Aug 23, 2010)

I got a tage for zone 5 ... Did anybody get drawn for Zone 3 and does not have  aplace... I possibly have access to three between 6ft-9ft.. IM me


----------

